
Show HN: Viloby lets you make a lobby for your virtual event - bdr
https://viloby.mixily.com/
======
pabue
One thing first: The design of the waiting room/lobby is really beautiful!

But I dont like the simplicity of the landing page. It looks a bit boring and
bland to me. Maybe show a nice example lobby (or a screenshot) directly at the
beginning. Also maybe add some color and a few icons to the landing page.

This could also be used when revealing an app or a new platform. Like the
countdown timer some websites use. So maybe you could adapt this idea to other
use cases.

Also an idea for a feature: Maybe add a simple chat to the waiting room where
people can ask questions or just talk before the event starts.

But if I would host online events, I think I would use it. Makes the whole
thing seem more professional and special/exclusive.

~~~
bdr
Thanks!

------
bdr
Hi HN, this is fun social utility I hacked together over the past couple of
days. I see it in the same vein as Bitly and Linktree-- filling a small gap in
existing in existing products.

If you host online events, is this something you would use? What would it take
to get there? Or is it simply not worth the extra steps involved?

